# 3D vs. field archery setups



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

It might be helpful to know what type of bow you are referring to. For barebow recurve, I would change tune based on the average distances need for each discipline.


----------



## missedtx (Jun 6, 2021)

I just change arrows and sight tape. My rest is where it's happy with both the superdrive 19 and 25. When I get the super drive micro we will see..... I'm hoping I can just put the micro launcher on the rest and it will be good to go.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I shoot a longbow. Just light arrows for field and heavy for 3d.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don’t change my bow… other then the peep. 

But I do change other things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I change my bow set up by grabbing a different bow. I have a separate bow for each style of shooting (etc: Indoor spots, Field/ Senior Olympics, 3D freestyle, 3D bow hunter class).


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't shoot field (yet), but know after shooting one of my 3D set ups (with light weight 3DHV (322gr) going at 301fps) that I would not shoot that for field. While these arrows perform better in the wind than 23 series 3D arrows, they are nowhere near as resistant to wind as my 390gr ultra skinny Skylon Paragons that I would normally use for target. Shooting them yesterday in an open field with light breeze (that kept switching from left to right) I was surprised how much they suffered from lateral drift. The paragons cut through so much better. However, there is no point in shooting slower and heavier field/target arrows in the relatively sheltered woods. I'll take faster any day of the week for unknown 3D.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> I shoot a longbow. Just light arrows for field and heavy for 3d.
> [/Q


Why would you not use lighter faster arrows for 3d? Especially unkown 3d. The lighter faster arrow has less drop and yields better scores, Thats why there is a max speed rating because its a big advantage.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

ultimatejay said:


> Why would you not use lighter faster arrows for 3d? Especially unkown 3d. The lighter faster arrow has less drop and yields better scores, Thats why there is a max speed rating because its a big advantage.


It is easier if gaps are all on foam. Fast arrows have me aiming at the ground 4 feet bellow the spot.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> It is easier if gaps are all on foam. Fast arrows have me aiming at the ground 4 feet bellow the spot.


You must have a low anchor point or high poundage bow because I shoot a 40lb recurve with light arrows and my PO is 20 yards. My anchor point is high on my face so the arrow is just under my eye.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Anchor corner of mouth pushing up into cheekbone. From 40 lbs 600 grain arrows make 20 yard point on. 320 grain arrows have 45 yard point on..Aluminum 2112s or woods give 30 yard point on.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> Anchor corner of mouth pushing up into cheekbone. From 40 lbs 600 grain arrows make 20 yard point on. 320 grain arrows have 45 yard point on..Aluminum 2112s or woods give 30 yard point on.


20 yard point on is perfect for 3d trad.My arrows are 375grains but I have a lot of FOC and my draw length is only 28 so you may have a longer draw length too?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Compound-I change nothing. I shoot 3D but cannot get in a competition mode. I love Field & target 900s outdoors. If I did change it would be to a larger shaft for 3D. I go for lightest safe arrow for field & target. My 50# Longbow, same arrows for all, barebow, fingers. Compound I use a 5 pin sight & shoot Bowhunter FS NFAA rules.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

nd16 said:


> How do you change your bow setup for each style of shoot?


My rest is where it's happy with both the superdrive 19 and 25. When I get the super drive micro we will see...
Speed Test


----------



## UnderCoverDeer (Oct 10, 2018)

Until i can afford a second one, my bow pulls double duty and i only change arrows and sights.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've never shot field but, I'd probably use my indoor bow and change the scope out for one with a pin and shoot a tape in for my micro diameter shafts...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shoot field & target same bow & arrows (field is 10 to 80 yds.) target is 40,50, & 60 yds.
so no need to make any changes. Use different bow for indoor spots. Hate 2D so won't shoot it for any reason!


----------

